# Thanks Wal-Mart



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wal-Mart to fund wildlife habitat 
John Heilprin, Associated Press 
April 13, 2005 WMWILD0413

WASHINGTON -- Wal-Mart, the world's largest retailer, pledged Tuesday to spend $35 million compensating for wildlife habitat lost nationwide beneath its corporate "footprint.''

Acre for acre, Wal-Mart Stores Inc. said it would buy an amount of land equal to all the land its stores, parking lots and distribution centers use over the next 10 years. That would conserve at least 138,000 acres in the United States as "priority'' wildlife habitat.

The money will go to the National Fish and Wildlife Foundation, a private nonprofit group created by Congress in 1984 to leverage federal dollars for conservation projects, including 312,000 acres in Maine alone.

"We introduced the concept of the offset program to Wal-Mart last year,'' said Max Chapman Jr., the foundation's chairman. "They were quick to say 'yes,' and Wal-Mart's leadership is raising the bar in conservation.''

It's the first time any U.S. corporation has pledged such an arrangement, according to Interior Department officials, who will help decide which places to conserve. Interior Secretary Gale Norton said she hopes the deal becomes a model for other companies.

The action also helps Wal-Mart burnish its green credentials, just ahead of Earth Day on April 22. The company bought full-page ads in Tuesday's editions of at least 20 newspapers touting its new habitat program.

Wal-Mart has come under scrutiny over its labor practices and how its stores affect communities and competing retailers. Last month it paid a record $11 million to settle federal charges of employing hundreds of illegal immigrants.

Wal-Mart also settled a Clean Water Act violation last year by paying a $3.1 million fine for excessive storm water runoff at construction sites. It agreed to improve runoff controls at more than 200 sites each year where the company builds stores. In 2001, Wal-Mart and some contractors reached a similar settlement and paid a $1 million penalty.

"Wal-Mart thinks it can paint over its record with a nice shade of green, but that won't hide its true colors,'' said Eric Olson, an anti-sprawl campaigner for the Sierra Club.

With a quarter-trillion dollars in annual sales, Wal-Mart employs 1.6 million people at 3,600 U.S. stores and 1,570 stores internationally.

The foundation plans to raise $35 million to match the Wal-Mart money, but said it would start off by putting $8.8 million from Wal-Mart toward a $20.5 million project to conserve land in five locations:

-Catahoula National Wildlife Refuge in Louisiana: Buying privately owned land to expand the refuges by 40 percent to 6,098 acres.

-Sherfield Cave/Buffalo National River in Arkansas: Adding 1,226 acres of bat habitat.

-North Rim of the Grand Canyon in Arizona: Buying two private ranches with 1,259 acres.

-Squaw Creek in Oregon: Buying a conservation easement on a private ranch to protect 1,120 acres along a tributary of the Deschutes River to aid salmon and steelhead fish populations.

-Downeast Lakes region of Maine: Protecting 312,000 acres around Washington County, including 54 lakes and 1,500 miles of river and stream shoreline.

---

On the Net:

Wal-Mart: http://www.walmartfacts.com 
National Fish and Wildlife Foundation: http://www.nfwf.org


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That's a nice gesture by the corporate megagiant.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

g/o,
And I thought I was the only cynnical one? Must be the age thing.
How about a ticket for the Delta Banquet tomorrow night in West Fargo at the VFW? You'd be more than welcome.....No Kidding!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I smell a rat too. Wallmart has never done anything unless it effects profit! I don't believe they would or will do something for the sake of community or good.

TC


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah, how dare they donate money for conservation. :eyeroll:

damned if they do, damned if they don't


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

The past few comments are absolutely amazing. Does a single person on this site know what the National Fish and Wildlife Foundation represents in terms of conservation or scientific research??? Please do your homework before making idiotic statements :******:.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

i was being sarcastic bioman - hope you could see that


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I obviously got your sarcasm Shu, the one that is beyond laughable was posted by our favorite market hunter (and feel free to e-mail me if you have anything to say k: :wink: ).


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

bioman am I not able to have an opinion of a company that has broken several employment laws and creates poverty? Hey they donated some money woopie! I still think they did it to increase profit not because it was a good thing to do. If they realy cared about people and the outdoors I don't think they would have the record that they do.

I will still do all my shopping with the little mom and pop shops that help the community, I don't care how much Wal Mart gives.

TC


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

TC,
I am with you. However if you got more money than God some of it will end up doing something for the good of the order.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

TC, if you are armed with facts about Walmart rather than conjecture, type them. The point is, they voluntarily put $32 million into this foundation, while no other corporation has ever done this. Do a little research into what the foundation is all about. The money will be spent on conservation of lands and funding scientific research. Sounds like a really big smelly rat to me :eyeroll: .


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have to go with Bioman on this one. Maybe they are taking the "easy way" by writing a 35 million dollar check, and maybe they have some alterior motive to try and make themselves look better, but so what. They are still donating the money that will go to a good cause. That is still more than any other big corporation has voluntarily done.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey guys I think you missed the point I was trying to make. Sure its great that 35 million is going to outdoors/ research and who knows what. It won't change my feelings about wally world. As for posting the facts... You and I don't have enough time to waste but here is a short version.

Some Wal Marts hand out directions on how to abtain social services along with employee handbooks to new employee's. I'm assuming you understand the marketing plan of Wal Mart, eliminate all competition. When this happens other stores and shops close that pay better and people are left with the only job in town Wal mart. Every community is different but in most over 35% of the Wal Mart workforce is dependant on some type of social assitance. Who pays for it? You do, still think saving 10 cents on plastic crap is such a good deal?

A company that can afford to spend 35 million(pocket change to them) on a feel good gesture can afford to pay the help a little more instead of having tax payers like you and I foot the bill.

Don't get me wrong I'm glad the money went where it did and not to some cat lovers in Wisc. Wal Mart could do a lot better.

TC


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

It was nice that they did donate the money, hope other big companies follow. Wonder if they will do this every year or is this just a one time thing. Just a thought.


----------

